# Climber/foreman needed in Kansas City, Mo.



## pdqdl (Jun 6, 2012)

My current climber only comes in or calls when he feels like it. That was two weeks ago! I need some help, and I can't do everything.

I run a small tree service as part of a somewhat larger lawn maintenance and landscaping company. Tree work is about 1/3rd of what we do. I am looking for a climber that can take instructions from a certified arborist (me!), drive the class B cdl required chipper truck to the jobsite, and then supervise and finish the job without any conflict or training. When not climbing or supervising, you will be expected to grind stumps, operate any of our other equipment, or even help out at non-arborist activities. Sales will definitely be part of your activities.

We do everything from trimming to large removals., We have a complete and pretty well maintained stockpile of arborist equipment, but our chipper truck is a bit old. It has a 12k knuckleboom crane in front of the chip box to help with some problems. Right now I have way more equipment and work to do than I have employees qualified to do the work. 

Payscale: $20-$25/hr, depending on experience. If you really think you want to do this for a living but lack all the necessary experience, I will consider a less qualified individual at a lower rate of pay, but you had better be willing to prove that your heart is in it.

If you are otherwise qualified and think you might want the job, but don't have a cdl, send me a note and we can discuss the problem. I have trained lots of cdl drivers; we usually put guys into a class A license so they can haul my A300 bobcat with log grapple to the jobsite.

Right now we have lots of calls coming in, and I am missing work because I can't do it all myself.

email me at [email protected]


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 22, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 23, 2012)

I do have family in KC.... we could talk, PM me, Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Jun 25, 2012)

If I take the "climber/foreman" position are you gonna pay me for doing both jobs or have you reasoned this( by some stretch of immagination and lunacy) into one?

Climber/foreman my left nut... in yer case any body part left over will do:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 25, 2012)

I think that you would not like the climate here. Nobody has ever complained about my payscale, either.

What body parts would you be referring to? In 30 years of business, I have only had 5 work comp claims on tree work. Four of them returned to work with no time lost for wages, and my workers comp rate is well below average for all my operations. 

This ain't arb101, it's not "off the topic", and I would appreciate it if you didn't try to poison a legitimate employment opportunity thread. Please, just pick a fight with me somewhere else, ok?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 25, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> I think that you would not like the climate here. Nobody has ever complained about my payscale, either.
> 
> What body parts would you be referring to? In 30 years of business, I have only had 5 work comp claims on tree work. Four of them returned to work with no time lost for wages, and my workers comp rate is well below average for all my operations.
> 
> This ain't arb101, it's not "off the topic", and I would appreciate it if you didn't try to poison a legitimate employment opportunity thread. Please, just pick a fight with me somewhere else, ok?



I have always tried to remain respectful in this thread but what you are looking for seems so disrespectful I had to acknowledge and let the world know my feelings on the subject. After all these years you still haven't found a "climber/foreman" to work for you and you never will. Why? He has his own business.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 26, 2012)

Not always. Some folks don't want all the responsibility of ownership. Most climbers can't run a business. 

So why are you butting in with your biased opinion?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 26, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Not always. Some folks don't want all the responsibility of ownership. Most climbers can't run a business.
> 
> So why are you butting in with your biased opinion?



Not so biased and because I can. Foreman should stay on the ground where he can make the deadheads you got to drag the brush put the road cones inthe right spot so the lady don't get killed.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 26, 2012)

No, i am just trying to point out what I have reason to beleive is a fatal flaw.


----------



## FatMax (Sep 27, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> My current climber only comes in or calls when he feels like it. That was two weeks ago! I need some help, and I can't do everything.
> 
> I run a small tree service as part of a somewhat larger lawn maintenance and landscaping company. Tree work is about 1/3rd of what we do. I am looking for a climber that can take instructions from a certified arborist (me!), drive the class B cdl required chipper truck to the jobsite, and then supervise and finish the job without any conflict or training. When not climbing or supervising, you will be expected to grind stumps, operate any of our other equipment, or even help out at non-arborist activities. Sales will definitely be part of your activities.
> 
> ...



Do you have to have an air brake endorsement on the CDL?


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 27, 2012)

No. My chipper truck is just too big for under CDL.

Sadly, the engine went out on it yesterday. I have not yet determined how bad the problem is. Heads must come off, at a minimum. Right now, I am a hurting company. Sales are doing ok, but 1/2 my trucks are broken down. It never quits...


----------

